# pics of natural brown!



## pixelated (Dec 31, 2001)

You guys already know what the outside of the car looks like, so I'll just show the interior pics. The sand headliner is barely noticeable once you're sitting inside....take a look!


----------



## pixelated (Dec 31, 2001)

sorry, I don't know how to put multiple pics up...besides, this way, I can get a higher post count, right?


----------



## pixelated (Dec 31, 2001)

another


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Very nice!

I was bemoaning the fact (and still do actually) that BMW decided to dump the Tanin red interior and replace it with natural brown (NB). But the more I see NB, the more I like it. I think both Tanin and natural brown belong on the menu.

Hope you're enjoying it!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *But the more I see NB, the more I like it. I think both Tanin and natural brown belong on the menu.*


Ditto.

very beautiful.

Alex


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 27, 2001)

So, what's different from yours from Nat Brown's that causes his trim to look like this?

Note: I'm NOT talking about the birch wood trim, but instead all the extra black leather trim. I totally dig the black leather seatbacks here.

Is it a Sedan vs Coupe thing?










- Cowboy


----------



## pixelated (Dec 31, 2001)

Cowboy said:


> *So, what's different from yours from Nat Brown's that causes his trim to look like this?
> 
> Note: I'm NOT talking about the birch wood trim, but instead all the extra black leather trim. I totally dig the black leather seatbacks here.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's cool how the back of the seats are black. There was another guy that had a sedan NB on the org but I don't recall the seatbacks being black???


----------



## exBMWannabe (Dec 31, 2001)

Cowboy, yes, you are correct. Nat Brown's is a sedan and epham's is a coupe.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Sweet! I love that natural brown leather!


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

*Natural Brown in wagon*

Anyone with pics of natural brown in a 325 touring?
Would it have a black carpet load bay?


----------



## epc (Dec 24, 2001)

How come Ephams's car has the flat power seats from the premium pkg and the steering wheel from the sport pkg?


----------



## pixelated (Dec 31, 2001)

coupes have standard sport suspension and sport steering wheel. I didn't get the SP cos I didn't want to spend $1K for rims I didn't like. I know the SP comes with clears and sport seats, but I can live w/o them. For me, the important thing was to get the sport suspension. In a few more months when I can save some $$, I will get some nice 18" rims. Stay tuned...


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Interesting that your seatbacks are a matching color. I know when the Coupes first came out I sat in a Steel Gray with Tanin Red and the seatbacks were also a matching color then. At some point BMW AG went to black seatsbacks.


----------



## ict330xi (Dec 23, 2001)

I sure like the black seat backs! Especially when my 7 year old with a short wheel base has his feet up against the seat backs. I almost have him broke of it though. If we don't get him broke of it soon, his nickname might be Skip (you know the joke about the name of the guy with no legs that waterskis)


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Cowboy said:


> *I totally dig the black leather seatbacks here.*


Actually, the black piece is plastic, not leather, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Yipper (Dec 22, 2001)

Plaz 330i said:


> *
> 
> Actually, the black piece is plastic, not leather, if I'm not mistaken. *


Yes, it's plastic.


----------



## GregW in Oregon (Feb 1, 2002)

How is Natural Brown different from Sand -- just a little darker?


----------



## pixelated (Dec 31, 2001)

GregW in Oregon said:


> *How is Natural Brown different from Sand -- just a little darker? *


NB is a two tone thing. Black and a darker "sand". Notice the doors are part black and part NB, also, the entire cockpit is black, whereas the sand has sand on the lower part of the dash and glove box. Plus, the center armrest is black in the NB, whereas the sand is all color matched...

For the 4 doors -->the seatbacks are black.

I personally like the NB because the floors are black so it won't look as dirty as sand would...


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*Natural Brown Floors*

I would actually prefer a sand colored floor, since black shows up dirt pretty well.

--gary


----------



## pixelated (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: Natural Brown Floors*

True, what I meant was that the black carpet wouldn't show stains as well 



Nat Brown said:


> *I would actually prefer a sand colored floor, since black shows up dirt pretty well.
> 
> --gary*


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

epham said:


> *
> For the 4 doors -->the seatbacks are black.
> *


I think it is a sport seat thing. The black seat backs come on the the coupe to if you have the sport seats. :thumb:


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

Cowboy said:


> *So, what's different from yours from Nat Brown's that causes his trim to look like this?
> 
> Note: I'm NOT talking about the birch wood trim, but instead all the extra black leather trim. I totally dig the black leather seatbacks here.
> 
> ...


I thought all new BMW's are like that now? I know the 01' & above 5ers w/sport package have the black seats, armrests, etc., with ALL colors!

Maybe it's a nat. brown/higher model thing?

SS


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

*Steel Blue and Nat Brown cic?*

Can Natural Brown be ordered with Steel Blue on a convertible? I looked on the BMWNA website, and that option was blocked out? Can that combination be ordered for ED?

If not, has anyone seen pictures of Black interior with Steel Blue? Better with black top or blue (given the black seats)?

Can alternate trims be ordered for ED? Based on some of the posts, I suspect not, but it never hurts to ask!

Thanks.


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

jrubens, you can order the NB on colors not shown on the BMW web site or in brochures. I have a steel gray coming on Sep 3 with the NB interior and the web site says it isn't available. Ask your sales agent to order the combination you want.


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

Yep, I found out that you can order different combinations than what the BMW site offers. I ordered a Topaz Blue 330Ci with the natural leather interior. After that I went to the BMW site to build and admire what I had ordered. I freaked out when I saw that the natural brown was not an option with TB paint. I immediately called the dealer and he told me that it was built with the natural brown. I was afraid they would try to slip the sand leather in on me. Not the case. The car is due to arrive at the end of Aug :thumbup:


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

epham said:


> *For me, the important thing was to get the sport suspension. In a few more months when I can save some $$, I will get some nice 18" rims. Stay tuned... *


disagree... the prize by far in the SP is the sport seats. the sport package is a genuine bargain from BMW... :tsk:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

apar328i said:


> *Yep, I found out that you can order different combinations than what the BMW site offers. I ordered a Topaz Blue 330Ci with the natural leather interior. After that I went to the BMW site to build and admire what I had ordered. I freaked out when I saw that the natural brown was not an option with TB paint. I immediately called the dealer and he told me that it was built with the natural brown. I was afraid they would try to slip the sand leather in on me. Not the case. The car is due to arrive at the end of Aug :thumbup: *


Definitely post some pics when that bad boy comes. Don't know about anyone else, but that's one combination I've yet to see.


----------



## Jason B (Apr 13, 2002)

apar328i said:


> *Yep, I found out that you can order different combinations than what the BMW site offers. I ordered a Topaz Blue 330Ci with the natural leather interior. After that I went to the BMW site to build and admire what I had ordered. I freaked out when I saw that the natural brown was not an option with TB paint. I immediately called the dealer and he told me that it was built with the natural brown. I was afraid they would try to slip the sand leather in on me. Not the case. The car is due to arrive at the end of Aug :thumbup: *


Yes, slavish imitator it can be done...


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

IndyMike said:


> *
> Definitely post some pics when that bad boy comes. Don't know about anyone else, but that's one combination I've yet to see. *


I think the natural brown looks awesome. I don't know why it isn't offered with some colors. It goes with almost anything - with the possible exception of Titanium Silver. Anyway, I'll definitely post a few snapshots upon it's arrival.


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

Jason B said:


> *
> 
> Yes, slavish imitator it can be done...  *


Coping with senior citizens, huh? I feel your pain - Phoenix has that problem for about six months of the year. I look forward to the sweltering heat just so we can have more open road.


----------



## Jim Seattle (Dec 20, 2001)

*Uter*

Yes, black carpet in the load bay for the wagon....


----------

